
Ask HN: How do you deploy your applications? - iampims
Be it web apps, workers, stateful applications, how do you deploy them?<p>* Fabric&#x2F;Capistrano
* kubernetes deployments with kubectl
* Jenkins jobs
* other
======
craftoman
Just follow the hype from community sites, if you see a tool gaining respect
from other devs, adapt it asap, sit back and enjoy the party.

------
iampims
At $work we use shipit-engine by Shopify to deploy to kubernetes.

